# help! NO Experiencehow how to pick up the fish oversea !!!



## jimmyNG (Apr 8, 2011)

hi guys
i was order some cichlids from USA farm! but i have never did that before, they said can shipping to Vancouver Airport, but i have *NO Experience* how o pick up them. how to go to the air line or where are the Border pick up,,, have any one experience than that before? 
and can u teach me how to do ? and do i need pay for any Taxes because it across from USA ... ( i knew i need pay for shipping when i pick up the fish) but have any extra taxes ?

please help me!!! i need more deltail ( i am new)


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

I've never had to do it myself but you will have to clear customs yourself and pay duties and taxes before the cargo company will release the fish to you. A bunch of forms to have filled out. If your fish isn't CITES listed, it shouldn't be too bad. Its a pain that's all and you do risk your shipment if customs clearance is held up for some reason. I'd much rather ask one of our sponsors to order fish for you.


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

it actually not that bad, all you need is to go to the cargo terminal where the shipper send you the parcel # and address to pick up. Just don't be there right on time as it needs time to unload and send to pick up terminal. As for extra pay or some fee, yes you will have to before they let you pick up the package, its like open up Christmas present.


----------



## jimmyNG (Apr 8, 2011)

do you know usually how long for the processing form the cargo terminal and wait for the pick up terminal and fill the form until i can pick up the fish and then leave !!
how long it take ?? i just order some afraid cichlid .. it is not a special cichlid,, no Cites... the fish about under $30 
and if they charge my package for fee, usually how much they charge!!
thks !

and last thing .. cargo terminal and shipper airline is it just right on airport ! or some where to pick up ?
thks for information!


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

Which airline is bringing your fish in? Westjet?

I just picked up fish last Monday, Southwest Cargo to Las Vegas, transferred to Westjet and into Vancouver.


----------



## jimmyNG (Apr 8, 2011)

how much the shipping usually cost? 
the shipper will contact me next week, so i dont know which airline!!!


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

jimmyNG said:


> how much the shipping usually cost?
> the shipper will contact me next week, so i dont know which airline!!!


You just sent me a private message but your settings do not accept any private messages. You have to change your settings if you want people to reply to you.


----------



## jimmyNG (Apr 8, 2011)

hp10BII said:


> You just sent me a private message but your settings do not accept any private messages. You have to change your settings if you want people to reply to you.


ho... very sorry! i am new.. , i did not know about that 
i already change it now.. thks for let me know!


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

ok, message sent. I wrote you a novel.


----------



## jimmyNG (Apr 8, 2011)

hi!!

i have question!
if i asked the shipper change the place,( because before i told the shipper sent to Vancouver airport)
but if shipping to *Point Roberts*. so i go there pick up the fish,, is it i can get the fish same day he sent ? or wait over night ? if wait over night the fish in the bag is it too much risk ? 
because heard people said YVR have to wait long time for the fill the form and go to terminals upload and pick up for one and half hours!! 
if i go to *Point Roberts* less people there and quick pick up ! and maybe pay less fee and the duty ...
but problem if the fish stay over night in the bag is is rick, no oxygen.... 
how can i tell the shipper shipping to here and pay less fee and the duty ...
need help ASAP!!!


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

They can only ship to point Roberts via FedEx. And if it's not done right they will stop in Bellingham. It can't say hold for pickup. You would get them faster at the airport as FedEx is overnight. Airport is faster. You only need to wait an hour to an hour and a half to get the fish off the plane and to cargo. Get the papers take them to customs cargo. Pay your hst and go back and get your fish. FedEx doesn't get to point Roberts til, 1 pm.the next day.

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=49.275115,-122.835539


----------

